# Misunderstood Lyrics



## meateater (Jul 26, 2011)

Now this is some funny stuff.


----------



## meateater (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry this should be in the joke section, oops.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 26, 2011)

meateater said:


> Sorry this should be in the joke section, oops.




It's in the Joke section now


----------



## alelover (Jul 27, 2011)

I can't see anything meateater. The page is blank.
 


meateater said:


> Now this is some funny stuff.


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 27, 2011)

One of my favorite bands of all time love this song and I dont understand a word he says in the whole song.  I know the lyrics from looking them up long time ago.


----------



## squirrel (Jul 27, 2011)

I wanna leave Bennigens.........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  LOL! That was very funny. Love me some incoherent mens.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  I don't get out much so when they show up I have to drug them and put them in the cellar.


----------



## squirrel (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## squirrel (Jul 27, 2011)

Okay I promise I'll stop now.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 27, 2011)

Good to see ya Cheryl. I see that UPS truck still moves by now I would have figured you'd have disassembled it in your yard so he oops I mean it couldn't move


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh No !!!

A wild squirrel !!!

Hi Cheryl !

Good one Meat!!

Bear


----------



## meateater (Jul 27, 2011)

Squirrel said:


> Okay I promise I'll stop now.




Welcome back Squirrel !


----------



## meateater (Jul 27, 2011)

alelover said:


> I can't see anything meateater. The page is blank.


You need to click in the center of the video to activate it.


----------



## meateater (Jul 27, 2011)

Here's the real lyrics by the way.

Unsealed, on a porch a letter sat
Then you said I wanna leave it again
Once I saw her on a beach of weathered sand
And on the sand I wanna leave it again yeah
On a weekend I wanna wish it all away yeah
And they called and I said that I want what I said
Then I call out again
And the reason oughta leave her calm I know
I said I know what I wear not the boxer or the bag

Ah yeah can you see them
Out on the porch yeah but they don't wave
I see them round the front way yeah
And I know and I know I don't want to stay

Make me cry

I see ooh I don't know why there's something else
I wanna go my own a-way
I said I don't I don't know whether I was the boxer or the bag

Ah yeah can you see them
Out on the porch yeah but they don't wave
I see them round the front way yeah
And I know and I know I don't wanna stay at all

I don't wanna stay yeah
I don't wanna stay-ee
I don't wanna stay
I don't, don't wanna oh 
Yeah 
Ooh oh oh oh oh
Ooh oh oh oh oh oh


----------



## shortend (Jul 27, 2011)

meateater said:


> Here's the real lyrics by the way.
> 
> Unsealed, on a porch a letter sat
> Then you said I wanna leave it again
> ...


Holy Moly, the original lyrics make less sense than the ones in the video! Never could understand them freakin' "stoners" anyway.


----------



## squirrel (Jul 27, 2011)

That is sooooo funny! I am going to steal it. If I can get it to download to me 'puter!!


meateater said:


> You need to click in the center of the video to activate it.


----------



## meateater (Jul 27, 2011)

Squirrel said:


> That is sooooo funny! I am going to steal it. If I can get it to download to me 'puter!!


I like the lyrics in the video better. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Make me fries ! LMAO..........


----------



## alelover (Jul 28, 2011)

meateater said:


> You need to click in the center of the video to activate it.



Today it is there. Yesterday it was a blank white square. Wierd.


----------



## alelover (Jul 28, 2011)

LOL. That song finally makes sense now.


----------

